# 90760 infusion denial w/ NST 59025



## jojo2922 (Apr 25, 2008)

Our billing department is getting an error when trying to submit 59025 & 90760together, that says 90760 cannot be used with 59025 unless an appropriate modifier is present.  The patient was experiencing contractions at 36wks gestation.  She received IM injection of terbutaline and doctor ordered iv fluids.  Would the infusion be considered part of the NST or would it be appropriate to add a 59?


----------



## Lorisvg (Jul 2, 2008)

I think it would be appropriate to add a 59 modifier


----------

